# CES 2012 Cool Stuff - BETA Shell Cases



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-beta-shell-cases/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-beta-shell-cases/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-beta-shell-cases/"></a></div>
<strong>BETA Shell Cases

</strong>The first product I hadn’t seen before are the BETA Shell Cases for lenses. They have no distribution in Canada, so I’ve never had the opportunity to run into them in stores.</p>
<p>For those that don’t know, they’re basically indestructible cases for individual lenses. They’re priced extremely well and are easy to use. They’d be fantastic for people that take their lenses into areas you don’t want to drop a lenses. They’d probably also make the shipping of lenses safer for rental businesses and the like. I also think this would be a better solution for me over a Pelican style case with a foam insert, as I don’t carry the same lenses with me on each trip. You can also fit these into your camera bag and have exceptional protection. Each case can also fit multiple lenses in your collection.</p>
<p>Each and every case is made in the United States, as they’re based in Portland, Oregon. The price value of these things are almost shocking. They don’t have a single lens case over $90. They’re also looking into products for the supertelephotos in the future.</p>
<div id="attachment_8491" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 570px"><img class=" wp-image-8491 " title="L9999123" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/L9999123.jpg" alt="" width="560" height="372" /><p class="wp-caption-text">The BETA Shell Booth @ CES 2012</p></div>
<p><strong>From betashell.com</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Rigid, water-proof, and shock resistant – our patent pending BETA Shell™ protective cases are constructed unlike any other case.Our cases are designed to provide a lifetime of unsurpassed protection to your expensive photo & video gear. Now you can travel in the harshest conditions and the most extreme environments with complete confidence! Travel with us, travel protected!</p></blockquote>
<p>They have cases that will fit lenses up to the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II and 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS without the tripod ring attached.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=betashell&N=0&InitialSearch=yes/BI/2466/KBID/3296">See the full line of Beta Shell cases at B&H</a></p>
<p>Visit BETA Shell at <a href="http://www.betashell.com">www.betashell.com</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow I was expecting a WAY higher price tag!! I am going to need one of these! I'm always worried about my lenses getting wrecked when I go out with them in my backpack snowboarding!


----------



## webhead (Jan 12, 2012)

For my lenses, i'd rather use a product that has gotten out of the "Beta" testing. Maybe a "Gold Master" case. I am often amazed at the names people select for their products. Regardless of quality of product, this reminds me of when GM sent the Nova to Mexico!!!!


----------



## anthony11 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not sure there's much of a market for lens cases. I have a couple of brand new, still on the card Lowepro lens cases that I can't sell or even give away.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 12, 2012)

anthony11 said:


> I'm not sure there's much of a market for lens cases. I have a couple of brand new, still on the card Lowepro lens cases that I can't sell or even give away.



Hm, I'm actually a sucker for this kind of stuff. I like lens cases and a camera wrap to stuff things into a regular backpack at times. Like my Tamrac lens cases for that.

These are certainly overkill for everyday use but I could see how this is interesting for people who go hiking, boating, biking, etc. Not so much for the "shockproof" factor (which looks more like an afterthought since they had to make things fit into the plastic shell) but for the weatherproof aspect.

However, what I was immediately looking for was a similar case for camera bodies and flashes. It's cute how the show their little custom bag that holds a few of the Beta cases - and then a flash and a body without any protection. What's the point then?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2012)

anthony11 said:


> I'm not sure there's much of a market for lens cases. I have a couple of brand new, still on the card Lowepro lens cases that I can't sell or even give away.



Personally, I really like lens cases. Using the Lowepro SlipLock system (Toploader Pro cases, Deluxe Technical Belt) I have a flexible and modular system that can carry one or two lenses, or three or four if necessary. 

These Beta cases do look interesting, but not to me personally, as I would generally want everything protected, including camera(s), flashes, etc., and thus I use Pelican Storm cases. But then, a small Peli case (like the 1120) with foam would hold a camera, and with the Beta cases for lenses it would make a modular storage system that would be good for kayaking/canoeing, etc.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 12, 2012)

webhead said:


> Regardless of quality of product, this reminds me of when GM sent the Nova to Mexico!!!!



http://www.snopes.com/business/misxlate/nova.asp




> It's the classic cautionary tale about the pitfalls of doing business in foreign countries that can be found in hundreds (if not thousands) of books about marketing: General Motors introduced their Chevrolet Nova model of automobile into a Spanish-speaking market, then scratched their heads in puzzlement when it sold poorly. GM executives were baffled until someone finally pointed out to them that "nova" translates as "doesn't go" in Spanish. The embarrassed automobile giant changed the model name to the Caribe, and sales of the car took off.
> 
> 
> This anecdote is frequently used to illustrate the perils of failing to do adequate preparation and research before introducing a product into the international marketplace. * It's a wicked irony, then, that the people who use this example are engaging in the very thing they're decrying, because a little preparation and research would have informed them that it isn't true.* (The sources that repeat this little tale can't even agree on where the Nova supposedly sold poorly, variously listing locales such as Puerto Rico, Mexico, South America, or simply "Spanish-speaking countries.") This is another one of those tales that makes its point so well (just like the apocryphal one about George Washington and the cherry tree) that nobody wants to ruin it with a bunch of facts. Nonetheless, we're here to ruin it.


----------



## webhead (Jan 13, 2012)

@Canon-F1

Thanks for that link. I will remember to avoid future embarrassment from the use of that anecdote! Regardless of my poor choice of example, I would still not name a shipping product beta!


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> anthony11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure there's much of a market for lens cases. I have a couple of brand new, still on the card Lowepro lens cases that I can't sell or even give away.
> ...



Hey Neuro, what do you use for Pelicans and what is your set up? 

I picked up a 1650 for my Photogenic PL2500DR strobes, and can fit 2 of those, a PL1250DR, 3 7" reflectors and still have room to put together a segment for the cords, et al.

Trying to figure out which Pelican would work for my 5D MK II, T2i, then my Pocket Wizards, Sekonic LM and a bunch of lenses.

But back on topic... The "shock" part is what scares me on these. I think they do fine for protecting the integrity of the lens case, et al, but also think that once people think their items are "bulletproof" they are less cautious, and that dropping these may cause a lot more internal damage then expected. 

Maybe I missed it on their site as well, but I would find it helpful if they took the time to match the case to the lens, or in the case a lens fit in multiple, they had a little app where you listed your lenses and they would recommend cases.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Hey Neuro, what do you use for Pelicans and what is your set up?



I have the following:


Pelican Storm im2075 hard case with foam
Pelican Storm im2300 with padded dividers
Pelican Storm im2500 carry-on hard case with padded dividers
Pelican 1600 hard case with padded dividers and lid organizer

The small Storm im2075 has the pluckable foam removed, leaving only the top and bottom pads - that holds my gripped 5DII with 24-105mm attached and a 430EX II, all wedged in tightly enough that they don't move at all with the lid latched shut. It's my quick access for around-the-house case. 

The Storm im2300 is my frequently-used lens case - it has my 70-200mm II, 100mm L Macro, and the 'holy trinity' of primes - 35L, 85L II, and 135L.

The Storm im2500 is usually empty, and I don't use the padded dividers currently. I only use that case for air travel, where for short trips I load it with body + a couple of lenses in smaller Lowepro cases, tripod or monopod, and clothes/toiletries - that as a carry-on and my laptop bag as a personal item is all I bring. For longer trips, I load up my Lowepro Flipside 400 AW with gear and stuff that into the Storm im2500 - I still carry it on, but it's protected if I'm forced to check it, and serves as somewhere to store gear in a hotel room (locked with a pair of SearchAlert locks). If I accumulate gear beyond the storage capacity of the other cases, I'll use the im2500 for storage at home, too.

The Pelican 1600 stores my less frequently used gear - 7D, 16-35L II, TS-E 24L II, MP-E 65, MT-24EX, another 430EX II, PW triggers, etc. 

Each case has a desiccant pack or two inside to keep the air dry.

Light stands, monolight, modifiers, etc., are all in soft cases (although I should probably move the PCB Einstein to the Peli 1600. 

Overall, I've got quite a few cases! ;D


----------

